# Xander



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When I found you last night close to death I wanted to rush you to the vets baby but there is no cure for old age so all I could do was hold you till you passed. You were a pleasure from the day I adopted you and although you always found life a little scary you always loved life, you lived for your wheel and your playing out time but you were always a cuddly boy, more cuddly than any hamster Ive had before. Have fun at the bridge till we meet again little Xander Panda.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Really don't know what to say  RIP Xander xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry. run free little one.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

RIP gorgeous boy
run free at the bridge with all the other furbabies


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

so sorry for your loss but at least he wasn't alone when he passed you were there with him until the very end just like he has been there for you when you have needed him!
judging by the photos he was a very handsome boy and very well loved
he knew how much you loved him and it was just his time to go 
he'll be waiting for you in the very distant future when it's time for you to see him again but until then he will happily play with the babies we have all lost through the years :crying:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww hun sorry for your loss RIP Xander so many ((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))) too you tun


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss TDM. Xander Panda RIP. I am glad that you were able to be with him at the end.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of another little friend.
R.I.P Xander panda and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss hun, too many just lately, I really feel for you:crying:
Run free Xander xx


----------

